# Help me type myself by analyzing the functions?



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: I put this in the Cognitive Functions category, rather than the What's My Type, because I find in the What's My Type we fall on stereotypes to type people and I am at a place where I want to look at my use of the functions and try and figure that out, rather then trying to put myself in some box based on stereotypes. 

I am sorry if this is long, but such things happen when I give myself free range to post everything I am thinking.

I will start simply with the dichotomies:

*FEELING:*

I can be extremely emotionally explosive at times (I have decent anger issues), but I find this to be my greatest flaw.
I have often been called moody, though this generally is due to stress in my opinion.
I do consider my feelings and experiences, as well as the feelings of others (though this is often the least important aspect), in my decision making processes.
Up until my early 20's, I could care less about the feelings of others and I was exceptionally self indulgent.
When under much stress, I can have my feelings easily hurt
I had very poor self esteem as a teenager, and often considered myself worthless (though, I think this is a logical conclusion based on the worth of /any/ average teenager).
*
THINKING:*

I find my thoughts predominantly filled with logical statements and conclusions.
I consider the scientific method to be most valuable, by a landslide.
I find those who make decisions based on pure emotion are confusing and irritating.
All my decisions are based on a very logical foundation.
I consistently look for rational reasons for the appearance of my emotions, and I accept them based on if they make sense or not.
It is very important for me to be efficient, I get irritated when things are not in a logical order or when people do things inefficiently.
From the time I was young I have been considered very rude due to my straightforward opinions and answers, which often could be seen as insensitive.
Objective values are very important to me. I played _neopets_ for a very long time, and my goal
*
SENSING:*

I quite enjoy indulging in my senses such as laying in bed for hours, dancing in the rain and belting out music.
I am generally present in the moment, even if I am away thinking I am still connected to what is going on around me.
_"I can easily answer questions people ask me, even when I am not paying attention, because it seems a part of my brain is always paying attention to what is going on around me. I have very good reflexes for this reason, I'm always the first person to catch a book falling off a table." 
_​

I am uninterested in sports, movies, makeup, fashion and other superficial pursuits.. I find them a waste of time.
I find that at times, I can be very connected to what is going on within my body. I have bad anxiety so I can detect the slightest discomfort in my gut, as well as headaches and muscle aches.
I can ignore bodily sensations to a great degree at times, I have forgotten to eat for days at a time because the urge to eat simply wasn't there.
I can be fairly gross at times, going days without bathing.. I don't notice or care, but I try to always be clean when in public..
I find celebrities VERY interesting and occasionally I will read up on celebrity gossip, not because I really care but because it is so interesting.

*INTUITION:
*

I am the type of person who connects the dots, I see things and make conclusions built on them.
_"I learn from my mistakes and other people's mistakes. I see what works and I do it. I make accurate conclusions based on what I see, and I quickly learn how to get things done."
_​

The big picture is what I focus on, details are unimportant and irrelevant. I see what will work in the long run, and employ them.
I like to play games that use my imagination, like Dungeons and Dragons. As a child I loved to play pretend games, creating elaborate adventures for me and my friends as well as interesting characters to role play as. I was an avid role player, online and IRL from a very young age.
When learning about new concepts, such as electronics, I want to understand in depth how it all works. Simply knowing the facts is not enough, I need to know HOW it all works.
I am greatly interested in new things, and the unknown. As a child, I researches UFOs, ghosts and aliens in depth. I found nothing more interesting than looking into new curious things. I find nothing more interesting than exploring new territory to see what I can find.
I have often said, I would be the most happy person if I could just look inside people's houses. I don't need to SEE the people or know WHO lives in the house, I just want to see all the different things that people have in their homes and try and make conclusions on the type of people that live there.
I try to find the real meaning behind what I see.
_"I look at people and try to see the person behind the mask. I look at the small details of people, like the confidence on their face or the clothes that they wear, and I try and see what type of person they really are. I try and pin point the secrets that they keep inside of them."
_​

I learn, not by memorizing facts, but by understanding the concepts behind things and attaching logical thoughts to the facts so that they make intuitive sense to me. I can't memorize worth shit, but I can understand things well and I am able to be able to answer questions on those facts based on my understanding of the topic in general.

*INTROVERSION:
*

I can be very content alone, I don't really need people around me.
I enjoy being alone and I like to be alone with my thoughts.
Spending many days with people starts to drain me and I feel the need to get away and be alone with my thoughts.

*EXTROVERSION:
*

I can be action oriented at times, especially when at work.
As a child I was extremely social and spent all my time with my friends.
When in a very good mood, I can be extremely outwardly focused. I can get very silly and immersed in what is going on around me. While I usually am in my head, in the right mood I can be completely external from myself.
I find myself getting slightly stressed out about social situations (only now, I didn't experience this as a child) because I worry about things being awkward so I over compensate by constantly trying to think of things to talk about. When relaxed, I quite enjoy social situations.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

*~FEELING~
*​*extroverted:
*

I am very expressive, posting videos people say I show lots of extroverted feeling
I have always been fairly apathetic about other people's feelings, I don't want them to think poorly of me but I could care less if they have hurt feelings.
I feel very uncomfortable dealing with other people's feelings when they are strong.
It can make me sad if I know that I hurt someone's feelings, but I generally avoid things that I know hurt other's feelings.
I care greatly what other people think of me, I have changed my behaviour to be much more acceptable to other people. I was greatly disliked as a child, so in my teens I went through a great depression which changed many aspects of my personality.
I have very clear and observable emotional reactions to things, you can read the anger on my face when I am upset. People say I have a death stare and that looking at them is like getting hit with a bag of rocks.
I show my happiness on my face, people can generally look at me and see my emotional state (unless I am feeling neutral which often is the case, then I show no emotion).
I am not a nurturing type in the least.

*introverted:
*

I internally analyze my emotions to determine where they come from and if they are valid and acceptable.
As a child I had a fairly intense internal world, occasionally becoming very depressed and self hating.
Very stormy emotional life, causing conflict between myself and others.
I don't have strongly held values, I generally think people should do whatever they want and people should try not to judge others.. everything else is too subjective to have real opinions on.
I have been a vegetarian since I was 9, and I did not ever wish to eat animals. The concept of eating animals is disgusting and disturbing to me. I am physically repulsed by the idea/smell/taste of eating animals, this is not a choice but an innate part of my being.
I have always, generally, kept my intense feelings to myself. I may express my feelings to others on the internet or through texts. When physically present with others, I keep my feelings to myself.
When I was younger, at times of intense stress and depression I would completely cut myself off from others. I would not talk, look at, or engage in others at all.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

*~THINKING~
*​*introverted:*


I often struggle to find the correct words to describe what I am trying to say, I want my wording to be perfect and accurately represent exactly what I mean. I loooveee my thesaurus.
I am very intune with logical consistency or inconsistency. I can't stand many movies, especially those 007 movies, because of how illogical they are and unlikely. I prefer realism, movies that make logical and physical sense.
I do /not/ care to take things apart to figure out how they work. I am not curious about how everything works, I find it all very interesting but it is not a driving force in my life.
I believe everything in life can be objectively looked at and categorized in a logical manner. I even believe emotions to be rational products of what is going on, not irrational as some seem to see emotions.

*extroverted:*

I am often heard saying, "_okay, now explain to me EXACTLY the logic behind the statement you just said...", _when others are debating or claiming things that sound ridiculous to me.
_"My father once said to me, 'who is going to be the man in the relationship, one of you needs to take on the role.' I simply couldn't understand why he would make such a claim, it didn't make any sense. Relationships don't /need/ a man or a woman. Especially not in our new society, so I started harassing him, asking him how he could make such a claim and to explain to me his thought processes that brought him to such a ridiculous conclusion."_​

I am very efficiency oriented, nearly everything I do, I do quickly and in the most logical manner.
_"When I unload the dishwasher, I do it step by step in order around my kitchen. I organize everything in my dishwasher so that it is in the prime location to be unloaded to the correct place in my kitchen. I attempt nearly every thing in the same mind frame."_​

I am very confident with my logic and intelligence, I hold me own in conversations with my university professors and I am completely enthralled during lectures. I can easily follow along with lectures, and I find it redundant to take notes as I can easily understand what is being taught so memorizing or reviewing is often unnecessary.
As a child, I was a nazi. I was the queen B and I organized everyone. I decided what everyone did, how we played, and I made sure people followed my rules.
_"I can still vividly remember employing a large number of kindergarden children to make me a snow ball castle fort. I stood on top of my castle and told them how to make it and where to get the right snowballs from."_​

When I go grocery shopping, I always bring a calculator to ensure that I am getting the most out of my money. I calculate how much I am spending per gram of product and buy whatever has the lowest amount.
Objective values are important to me, I want to be successful.
_"As a child I was obsessed with neopets. Rather than making friends, which I never did, or be social, I would spend my time working the stock market, buying and selling or playing games in order to make as much money as possible. I spent all my time trying to make my account as amazing as possible. I worked my ass off to win trophies for games, make my pets look expensive and respectable, and train my pets so they were as strong as I could get them. Considering no one ever saw my account due to my lack of friends, I was so intensely proud of how successful and rich I had become."_​


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

I didn't even have to read the Thinking section to come to the conclusion that you are an ETJ. It's clear that Extraverted Thinking is your dominant function and you have the most problems in Feeling. Based on what you've provided, I don't feel comfortable determining between ESTJ or ENTJ but you are without a doubt one of those two.


----------



## letmeknowwhenitworks (Sep 4, 2011)

Se, Ti/Te, Fi/Fe, Ni. I'm not sure of the order, but it seems you might be an Ni/Se user rather than an Se/Ni user and Fi is one of your lower functions (considering the emotional explosiveness aspect, I thought your 4th function might be Fi but explosiveness might also be a product of handling beyond your limit). You're most likely an ENxJ, but I also suspected INJ because of your tendency to "push down" your Se. Are you at a good place psychologically now? Sometimes stress can alter when and how the functions manifest themselves making it difficult to figure out their order as well as individual preference .


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, both of you. I plan on adding more to have a intuitive post and sensing post, but I need to work on packing right now (im moving in two weeks). 



letmeknowwhenitworks said:


> Se, Ti/Te, Fi/Fe, Ni. I'm not sure of the order, but it seems you might be an Ni/Se user rather than an Se/Ni user and Fi is one of your lower functions (considering the emotional explosiveness aspect, I thought your 4th function might be Fi but explosiveness might also be a product of handling beyond your limit). You're most likely an ENxJ, but I also suspected INJ because of your tendency to "push down" your Se. Are you at a good place psychologically now? Sometimes stress can alter when and how the functions manifest themselves making it difficult to figure out their order as well as individual preference .


I had a boyfriend type me as INFJ due to my "pushing down Se" as well, but I'm having a hard time seeing Fe in myself.. especially when I look at how I was when I was a healthy child. I would expect a Fe-aux user to be at least a little concerned about other's feelings but I literally gave ZERO fucks about other people as a kid. The only thing that ma(de/kes) me think I could have Fe was that I am so facially expressive at times. 

I like to think I'm at one of my best places psychologically right now. Only a few months ago I was at a pretty rocky place but I feel like I'm definitely moving towards the right place. I'm happier than ever, letting myself be myself, and I've completely stopped any negative self-talk.. which I think is a HUGE improvement to me being at a healthy place psychologically. 

I agree that it seems stress impacts the functions greatly. When I was particularly unhealthy and depressed I was convinced that I was an [extremely unhealthy] ISFP. Right now, I've been trying to look at how I was as a child to determine my /true/ nature and look past how I have altered myself during phases of stress/depression.


----------



## letmeknowwhenitworks (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmm did your tendency to push down Se come before or after the bouts of uncontrollable rushes of feelings? If you always had the tendency to downplay Se, even before the rocky phase, then you're more likely an INTJ. If not, then you're probably an ENTJ who is developing/has developed her Fi.

A piece of advise from a fellow Ni user though: don't entrap yourself in the past during your search for yourself. The simple realization that time will not relent to our desires to change those memories in order to recreate them can be disheartening. One can lose him-/herself in the process and might even begin re-living the past. So be careful.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@_chwoey_ I've mentioned it before but could you take a socionics questionnaire instead? I don't feel like going through this right now and I prefer qualitative questions anyway. I know I've given you conflicting results before but I understand the systems much better now. I think I should be able to give you somewhat more accurate results, especially keeping that 4-6-9 connection you have in mind. 

The reason why I think socionics is relevant is because it has more tools to pin down your Jungian type, and I think that if you are correctly typed in socionics this will hold true in all the systems.

Also, a pretty quick and easy way to determine whether you favor intuition or sensation - but how do you relate to the sense world? Do you find that studying and understanding the sense world in a concrete way is useless and pointless, that its lack of meaning beyond its physical contents is disturbing to you? A chair can't just be a stupid chair. It must be more than just a chair. What's the point of a chair at all if it's just a chair?

That's pretty much how I feel about my inferior Se.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

INFJ with some control issues (which is typical of INFJ's).


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> INFJ with some control issues (which is typical of INFJ's).


You know Teybo, it would be a LOT easier to take what you say seriously if you backed it up with something.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

@chwoey

Do you really care what I think? It's ok to say no.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

The cursed double post. Thank you, Verizon.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

@LeaT
I really am not a fan of these questionnaires as they seem to always point people in different directions regarding my type. I recognize that my mood GREATLY affects how I will come across in my responses. However, I will answer them to cure you of your curiosity. 


*Personal concepts
*1. What is beauty? What is love?
_Beauty and love are both extremely subjective and abstract concepts. They both are seemingly man-made and 'artificial' concepts. Beauty implies something's image causing you to have some sort of positive reaction while love refers to some sort of intense enjoyment. Both words carry only the meaning that you give it. _​2. What are your most important values?_This is a difficult question. I would say the most important value to me is to not harm others, I don't wish to harm animals or human alike. Any pain I cause to others is completely unintentional and often a side affect of my negligence or ignorance. Generally, I value all else very little. I want to be a successful person, but everything can be so subjective that it really causes me to question everything and regard most things as unimportant in the grand scheme._​3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?_I am not religious in the original definition, I follow no religious beliefs and have no faith in a "god". Mainstream religions seem to be used to control the populations(which I want no part of), and as there is no evidence of a god I see no reason to invest my time in those beliefs. I do, however, respect the Buddhist philosophy, and I wish to be able to fully follow its teachings at some point in my life. It all seems to make a great deal of sense (not harming others while being a truthful, accepting human). As well, I believe we are all connected to one another in a way that isn't widely recognized. Considering we all are made of the same things, we all experience pain and suffering, joy and pleasure, we are all nearly (and possible are) the same individuals.. and when hurting others we are basically hurting ourselves(and those we love)._​4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?_I can understand why we have war, why we have militaries.. The system our world has been building has lots of violence and struggles of power (we all want to be at the top of the dog house), so militaries need to be built to ensure all out chaos does not spread. As man wants to climb the ladder of success, we will attack others to step on top of them. If we didn't have armies, other armies would destroy us. The idealist(who is constantly being smothered by the realist) in me would love if we could live in a peaceful world, with no war or armies.. A world where we could put all our resources to greater use, to a common good, would be a wonderful place, but the nature of man seems directly opposing this. _​

*Interests
*5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?_I often talk at length about my work, considering I am at work most of the time, when I go home I talk about what is happening at work. I'm a work-a-holic and I have a hard time getting it off my mind. When I'm NOT talking about work, I like to talk about people(psychology wise, not gossip wise), our society(and how corrupt it is) and just general small talk. I don't particularly like small talk, but most of my relationships are extremely superficial (as I don't have many friends but lots of coworkers talk to me) so only light topics seem acceptable. I like to talk about the world and psychology because they are both topics that I can think deeply about and I enjoy sharing my point of view, as well as hearing from other people who think similarly to me. I also ask people a lot of questions about themselves so I can learn more about humans and so I can try and determine what causes people to be how they are (drawing conclusions by comparing their past experiences with their current life). _​6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? _My girlfriend is a nursing student and I quite enjoy hearing her stories about work.. But I just really like her. I find health a rather irritating subject, just eat properly and exercise(I had to google how to spell this word) a bit. I can be focused on my bodily sensations if I am sick or suffering from anxiety but otherwise I think little of my body. I have more important things to think about._​7. What do you think of daily chores?_I used to find chores bothersome and a waste of time, but now that I have started to keep my living space clean I find that isn't the case. Doing chores makes me feel really good, I love how my home looks when it is clean and it gives me motivation to do more. Once I start cleaning I end up with a lovely organized house and I feel so accomplished afterwards. It is nice to do things where you can see a tangible result afterwards._​8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome._I love dystopian futuristic novels! My favourites being Oryx and Crake, Year of the Flood, Blind Faith, Brave New World, The Giver, 1984 and Fahrenheit 451. Novels that really make me think, or contemplate the future of man are really interesting to me. I can also appreciate novels written in the perspective of someone with a mental disorder or great disorders of perception. I find abnormal psychology extremely interesting._​9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why?_I'm not really the type of person who crys often, perhaps when under stress I may end up crying at a low point but I haven't cried in months. At the right time of the month I may be urged to cry due to something beautiful in the world like a child's birth or witnessing a anonymous act of kindness. But otherwise, I do not cry. Lots of things make me smile, I try to be a pleasant person as I work in customer service. I am expected to greet customers and be pleasant to work with. _​10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?_Who different questions. I feel at one with the environment in nature, how can you not feel at one with the environment when you're in nature? I also feel at one when I am greatly immersed in my work. I used to program (was studying computer science) and I would be completely in the zone after coding for hours. I feel a sense of belonging when I am interacting with customers or doing my job well at work. As long as I am not watching other coworkers be lazy or unmotivated then I feel so good, like I really belong. Knowing I do my job well, and being praised by my superiors or customers makes me feel a strong sense of belonging._​

*Evaluation & Behaviour
*11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself?_Other people have commented, and I notice myself, that my weakness is my emotional re-activity. At times I let everything roll off my shoulder, but at other times I can't help but get extremely (and over-the-top) emotional. Weather I get angry and impatient or I get sad and down on myself, this is the think I dislike the most. I wish I could cut the emotional aspect of my personality right out and be robot-esque like a Vulcan.  _​12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself?_​I'd definitely say my strengths are in my work. I've always been very competent and good at understanding things and producing. I have a strong mind and the personal power to get through anything. My mom always tells me that she isn't worried about me, she has always known I've had the strength inside of me to succeed without anyone's help. If I want something I am determined and can work to get there. I have an exceptional work ethic, so I've had no trouble getting promotions and finding work._​13. In what areas of your life would you like help?_It would be nice if someone could help me build relationships. I seem inept at building friendships and keeping them. I know this is an unrealistic request though, as it is my own fault I can't keep relationships. I don't have enough drive to keep them going. I don't like to make plans and change my plans to involve others. _​14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it._I'm not even really sure what stuck in a rut means. I think I may have experienced this when I was very depressed as a teenager. I couldn't say the cause maybe my lack of friends and social acceptance, I generally hated myself and I only saw my faults. I believed that everyone hated me, I was a bother on everyone and I obsessed over my negative traits. All I would was retreat into myself and think about how horrid I was, I would cut myself to let out some of my pain and I restricted my diet. I wouldn't work hard in any way, I let my grades slip and I would just lay in bed crying all day. One day I snapped out of it, I can't say from what, and I started to read lots of self-help books which reminded me that I'm just human. It's been a long process to completely get over my previous thoughts, but I'm finally happy with myself. _​

*People & Interactions
*15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with?_Since most of my relationships are superficial, I find that I can get along with nearly any type of person. I dislike people who are too high maintenance, who are dishonest, overly interested in cars/sports, extremely emotional, illogical or rude. I like people who are witty, funny, like to play games(like d&d, settlers of catan, wizard, etc.), willing to talk about deeper concepts without getting judgmental, people willing to argue their case, people who are true and nice to their friends, efficient people, intelligent people. _​16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner?_I enjoy relationships to an extent, I like to have someone to kiss and hold, but they get to be a bother. I like having time to do whatever I want, and relationships often make it so you are tied down to someone. A relationship would be nice for me if the person had little expectations and allowed me to disappear for lengths of time to pursue what I want. I like sex, but I find it isn't always worth the effort. I want a partner who is honest, intelligent, loving and accepts me as I am. I will accept them as they are as well, I am not interested in changing my partner. I want someone who fits in to my life as they already are._​17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why?_Hah, my plan is to never have children.. If that were to unfortunately happen (how could that happen to a lesbian, I couldn't say, but oh well) I would try and teach my child the truths of the world. Try to teach them to be happy as they are, and not get sucked into the vortex of the media. I hope my studies in psychology would help me to keep them mentally healthy, accepting them as they are and not trying to change their nature. Just loving them._​18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction?_I don't have many strong beliefs, so someone would basically say they don't care about anyone and want everyone to suffer. If that was the case, I doubt I would be friends with them anymore, unless they were clearly going through a rough patch in their life. If it was something less intense I may debate with them to understand their position and see if I can inform them of better thoughts. Internally, I would probably be shocked and confused, wondering what possessed them to make such a claim. I may also think they are fairly stupid for thinking the way they do, but I would never express that._​19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one._Nice question. Okay, society is completely fucked. COMPLETELY. I understand how it got where it did, but it still fucking sucks! The system is built to give money to the uber rich and suck everyone else dry. What is a social problem? Lets start fairly superficial, the media has been grown to turn the population into spending slaves. We are taught from a young age we are worth nothing unless we have the best clothes, the best friends, the most money. So we all work to be "successful" and get lots of money and lots of stuff, secretly never happy with ourselves. Women starve themselves, men work for hours a day in a gym to try and fill the void in their souls. Then look at the entire system, we rape our planet and the people in it.. nearly every industry does it! Bananas, coffee, chocolate, wheat, meat, it all comes from environments that are being destroyed for a little short term profit. How do I see people as a whole? I see some people filled with greed, willing to let the world burn around them, but I see most people as innocent bystanders.. So many people are blind to how they are being controlled, they want to do good but the system has made it so we are nearly never working towards goodness. My heart swells for humanity, but it is blackened by the society we must live in. I trust things will work out in some way(whether that is our death, a large decline in population or utter mind control zombies), I just hope I get to be there to see where we go(or maybe even help us go where ever we end up)._​20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them?_I generally am friends with whoever makes the effort to hang out/chat with me. I don't really put in a lot of effort into relationships, so if someone else is willing to make the effort I am down to hang out. If people turn out to be the type of person who irritate me(refer to previous questions) then I will stop responding to their requests to hang out.. They get the picture, eventually. Depending on how comfortable I am with people, I can get pretty witty with them. I like to joke around, poke fun at myself and others. I like to fool around a bit, but I am often still pretty reserved. I don't have many close friends, so I treat most "friends" like I do strangers._​21. How do you behave around strangers?_I am extremely pleasant to strangers. I smile, hold doors open, excuse myself and say thank you. I keep conversation light and ask people questions about themselves, no reason to cause conflict. I don't often start conversation with people, but if there is a clear thing I can talk to them about (such as a work issue, or I see they are wearing a pin to a band I like) then I may initiate some light conversation. If people bring up more deep topics, I spark up and become really interested in the person, but otherwise I look at most people in a rather apathetic light. _​


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> @_chwoey_
> 
> Do you really care what I think? It's ok to say no.


I'm interested in everyone's opinions. Will I agree, seemingly unlikely but possible. 
As long as you have a real rational for what you say, I would happily listen and digest your opinion. 

I've had my opinions swayed by more unlikely sources before.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

chwoey said:


> I'm interested in everyone's opinions. Will I agree, seemingly unlikely but possible.
> As long as you have a real rational for what you say, I would happily listen and digest your opinion.
> 
> I've had my opinions swayed by more unlikely sources before.


Mmmhmm. Well, I'm not going to spend the time if you're going to dismiss me before I've started. You've basically already written me off ("unlikely sources") without hearing my opinions, so that's a bad sign that I should put any effort into explaining my point of view, and a good sign that you're a J.

Good luck!


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> Mmmhmm. Well, I'm not going to spend the time if you're going to dismiss me before I've started. You've basically already written me off ("unlikely sources") without hearing my opinions, so that's a bad sign that I should put any effort into explaining my point of view, and a good sign that you're a J.
> 
> Good luck!


No offence, but I read posts by you dismissing the cognitive functions. I clearly specified that I wanted to talk about the functions and not stereotypes. What do you expect from me?

Have a nice day though.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

chwoey said:


> No offence, but I read posts by you dismissing the cognitive functions. I clearly specified that I wanted to talk about the functions and not stereotypes. What do you expect from me?
> 
> Have a nice day though.


This is exactly what I expected from you. I watched your video where you expressed that you felt that anything that wasn't 'Function-centric' wasn't worth your time. You don't want to listen to a viewpoint that differs from your own preconceptions. No surprises. I'm not offended, but I thought I'd try opening the dialog to see where it goes.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Teybo said:


> This is exactly what I expected from you. I watched your video where you expressed that you felt that anything that wasn't 'Function-centric' wasn't worth your time. You don't want to listen to a viewpoint that differs from your own preconceptions. No surprises. I'm not offended, but I thought I'd try opening the dialog to see where it goes.


I really meant it when I said "I'm interested in everyone's opinions. Will I agree, seemingly unlikely but possible. 
As long as you have a real rational for what you say, I would happily listen and digest your opinion". 

You are the one who jumped on my second comment, yes I do consider you an unlikely source. I have gradually grown to believe in the functions, and you opposite it. Completely understandable for me to have the opinion on you that I do. I did not say I would disregard your opinion based on differences, I said I wanted a real rational from you. 

You seemed to have come here to try and prove some kind of point. Are you inferring I am closed minded because I don't agree with your way of thinking? I would have, as I said, happily listened to your arguments. But rather you wanted to play some sort of manipulative game. You claim to have expected this response, so really what was your point of making the original post, clearly I have already contemplated the idea of being an INFJ. It doesn't seem positive to me.


----------



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

chwoey said:


> _I feel at one with the environment in nature, how can you not feel at one with the environment when you're in nature? _


Very easily. Do you feel at one with the settings in the books you read? 


chwoey said:


> 19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one._Nice question. Okay, society is completely fucked. COMPLETELY. I understand how it got where it did, but it still fucking sucks! The system is built to give money to the uber rich and suck everyone else dry. What is a social problem? Lets start fairly superficial, the media has been grown to turn the population into spending slaves. We are taught from a young age we are worth nothing unless we have the best clothes, the best friends, the most money. So we all work to be "successful" and get lots of money and lots of stuff, secretly never happy with ourselves. Women starve themselves, men work for hours a day in a gym to try and fill the void in their souls. Then look at the entire system, we rape our planet and the people in it.. nearly every industry does it! Bananas, coffee, chocolate, wheat, meat, it all comes from environments that are being destroyed for a little short term profit. How do I see people as a whole? I see some people filled with greed, willing to let the world burn around them, but I see most people as innocent bystanders.. So many people are blind to how they are being controlled, they want to do good but the system has made it so we are nearly never working towards goodness. My heart swells for humanity, but it is blackened by the society we must live in. I trust things will work out in some way(whether that is our death, a large decline in population or utter mind control zombies), I just hope I get to be there to see where we go(or maybe even help us go where ever we end up)._​


The following questions may be unrelated to the topic, but 'the system' is one of my favorite things to ponder about.
What is the system? What is your definition of it?
This is an infamous clique word which people throw around to represent some omniscient, omnipotent and unstoppable force which they blame all evil (including theirs) and their shortcomings on. 
Are most people innocent? The system is created by its inhabitants; the majority of inhabitants must, at some degree, have surrendered values to allow the system to take over their lives. 
You care deeply for humanity, yet you believe that humanity will have to be severely crippled or even wiped out for the system to be destroyed. Considering this paradox, would you truly wish to see humanity be crushed, let alone guide it to its destruction?


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

chwoey said:


> You are the one who jumped on my second comment, yes I do consider you an unlikely source.




:laughing: You're the one who _said_ your second comment.


----------

